# Social Anxiety Improv



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

I was thinking how helpful it would be for me if there was some type of social anxiety group therapy improvisation class. Only people with mild to severe SA could participate and they'd have to simulate real life situations that can be anxiety provoking. Of course there would be a group leader and people would need to be accepting. Does anyone else think these sort of exercises would help reduce social anxiety?


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

For mild to severe? Good luck getting the participants there! I'm sure the anticipatory anxiety would overcome the will to go. This sounds like something for people who have overcome the severe anxiety and want to maintain their "feeling good" stage...


----------



## jacksad (Aug 14, 2013)

If there was something like that in my area I would force myself to go. The fact that other people with social anxiety disorder would be there too would help. There is a free introductory improv thing in my area but I keep putting it off.


----------



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)

I can only imagine me getting up there and freezing and looking like a deer in head-lights, having no idea what to say or do. Then I would never go back.

:afr


----------



## redcatseven (Aug 16, 2013)

I like the idea. I'm sure it would be very helpful if you could actually get the people to show up. But yeah, I think most anxious people would see the word "improv" and run.


----------



## evitagen (Aug 26, 2013)

redcatseven said:


> I like the idea. I'm sure it would be very helpful if you could actually get the people to show up. But yeah, I think most anxious people would see the word "improv" and run.


I'm fine with the word "improv." It's the word "group" that would make me run (or just avoid in the first place).


----------

